# Mechanical Engineering



## MOhunter13

Hey i was wondering how hard you think it would be to get on at Matthews, PSE, hoyt or some other archery place bbeeing a engineer???? Thats what i am thinking of doing but wasnt sure how hard it would be. Also would you just build the bows or would you design some? I would like to do both but idk.


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76

it would probably be pretty hard unless you made a design and showed them that they liked alot. Thats a job that guys don't just quit all the time. It pays pretty good but you need to be very creative.


----------



## bishjr

Getting in on those jobs is extrmely difficult! Im trying to accomplish that right now in college, and its seeming harder everyday. Im not sure if you have any experience with the calculations that go into designing, but they can be extremely hard to do most times. For a mechanical engineering degree you will need to take Calc 1, 2, and 3 and all the top end physics classes at the college level. Its a hard goal but can be done. You might have to end up starting your own company for designing, and that what Im currently considering myself. I wish the best of luck to you and hope you acheive your goals!


----------



## sawtoothscream

Are you in college yet?

college engineering classes are a pain in the azz. like seriously its pretty hard stuff. alot of math, physics, chem. also cost a good amount of cash.

im going to college now for engineering. idk if i want civil or mechanical. im leaning toward mech engineering though. anyways if you go for engineering prepare for alot of hard work.


and about designing for them. idk i bet its hard like mentioned who would quit that job? making good cash to build and test bows. sounds like a sweet deal.

good luck man. hope you can get to wear you want. or design and make your own company


----------



## Eagle48

It's great to have dreams, and that's likely where it will end, a dream.

I graduated top of my class with an Aerospace/Mechanical Engineering degree and sent my resume to everybody out there. I had a small bit of interest out of Bowtech, but other than that, I was basically told that everyone had the one or two inhouse engineer's that they need and didn't see an opening happening for a good while. I still try to send out my resume every six months to a year to keep the companies aware that I'm still interested.

Good luck.


----------



## craigos

If most bow companies are coming out with 4-6 new bows a year assume a couple/three mechanical engineers are employed at the big places. And given there are what, a dozen bow companies (only a couple/three would need > 3 Mechanical Engineers).

So basically you are trying to secure a job in an industry that maybe employs 30-40 mechanical engineers nationwide. Typical jobs have a turn around of 10% annually, but this is specialty work so maybe there is 1-2 openings a year at best across the whole industry. Given most are small companies they wont have the patience to 'train' someone so they are most likely looking for experience (i.e. look at hoyt with its carbon - probably hired a guy with extensive carbon experience).

So in my mind not a good goal to put all your eggs into. Chances are slim.

Maybe easier to find if the senior managers have daughters ...


----------



## sawtoothscream

craigos said:


> If most bow companies are coming out with 4-6 new bows a year assume a couple/three mechanical engineers are employed at the big places. And given there are what, a dozen bow companies (only a couple/three would need > 3 Mechanical Engineers).
> 
> So basically you are trying to secure a job in an industry that maybe employs 30-40 mechanical engineers nationwide. Typical jobs have a turn around of 10% annually, but this is specialty work so maybe there is 1-2 openings a year at best across the whole industry. Given most are small companies they wont have the patience to 'train' someone so they are most likely looking for experience (i.e. look at hoyt with its carbon - probably hired a guy with extensive carbon experience).
> 
> So in my mind not a good goal to put all your eggs into. Chances are slim.
> 
> *Maybe easier to find if the senior managers have daughters *...


haha. there you go:thumbs_up


----------



## bishjr

craigos said:


> If most bow companies are coming out with 4-6 new bows a year assume a couple/three mechanical engineers are employed at the big places. And given there are what, a dozen bow companies (only a couple/three would need > 3 Mechanical Engineers).
> 
> So basically you are trying to secure a job in an industry that maybe employs 30-40 mechanical engineers nationwide. Typical jobs have a turn around of 10% annually, but this is specialty work so maybe there is 1-2 openings a year at best across the whole industry. Given most are small companies they wont have the patience to 'train' someone so they are most likely looking for experience (i.e. look at hoyt with its carbon - probably hired a guy with extensive carbon experience).
> 
> So in my mind not a good goal to put all your eggs into. Chances are slim.
> 
> Maybe easier to find if the senior managers have daughters ...


I would be whiling to beat there are more then 3 engineers working for each company. My guesses there are probably 3-5 engineers working on each bow at a time with a handful designers working under then. It takes a lot of work to make a bow and to make everything right the first time.


----------



## Sighting In

This too is my dream job. I have to say, this thread does not lift my spirits any... Some dreams are just not easy to get.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4

Sighting In said:


> This too is my dream job. I have to say, this thread does not lift my spirits any... Some dreams are just not easy to get.


mine too...and i agree.


----------



## bishjr

Sighting In said:


> This too is my dream job. I have to say, this thread does not lift my spirits any... Some dreams are just not easy to get.


We arnt trying to crush your hopes at all. It just that its a dream job to a lot of people and they arnt about to give it up for anything. The math that goes into getting an engineering degree is hard, let a lone producing a single product for a major company to put its name on. But if you are whiling to work hard enough, anything is possible.


----------



## muzzyman1212

i want to be a mechanical engineer as well but i would also be fine with being a machinist for a bow company i am a freshman in high school right now but i am taking machine tool so were doing mills and lathes this year but when i am a junior we will do 7 axis milling i just think it would be cool to be in the process of building bows


----------



## Ignition kid

I always somewhat wanted to work at the Mathews factory, I would like to engineer the bows but I would be plenty happy even if I got to put the bows in the boxes, or something like that. I want to go and visit the Mathews factory once because you can get a tour of the factory and see how they're made and all the other things that go on there.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4

Ignition kid said:


> I always somewhat wanted to work at the Mathews factory, I would like to engineer the bows but I would be plenty happy even if I got to put the bows in the boxes, or something like that. I want to go and visit the Mathews factory once because you can get a tour of the factory and see how they're made and all the other things that go on there.


same here, i would like to take a trip out there.


----------



## corpralbarn

PSE is looking for Product Development Engineers wich requires a bachelors degree in mechanical engineering and a passion for archery. Makes me wish I had a degree already. can't wait for college!


----------



## bishjr

corpralbarn said:


> PSE is looking for Product Development Engineers wich requires a bachelors degree in mechanical engineering and a passion for archery. Makes me wish I had a degree already. can't wait for college!


I wish I already had my bachelors degree. I have considered trying with my Associate degree in Mechanical Design, but I have a good feeling I would get a "You dont have enough eduction" letter back from them. There is so many caluculations that go into making a bow, I would have to agree that I dont have enough education.


----------

